# Woodpecker's newest



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

For those who collect/use Woodpecker's One-Time-Tools -- a Dado Set-Up Fixture!

Had to do a double take while watching the video as the demonstrator was cutting dadoes on the table saw and not using a throat plate.

OneTime Tool - Dado Setup Fixture FW


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ray; great catch! You wonder why something hasn't been previously invented/brought to market(?).
That's an 'I _need _that' tool; beats the Hell out of the alternatives.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Ray - I've heard of removing guards for clarity when filming, but a throat plate? Not something I would recommend On the other hand he's only hogging out material so nothing should fall into the spinning blade.

Dan - I get a ton of email from Woodpeckers - a lot of their products seem well-made but it also seems they're always reinventing the wheel. Now if I had a boat load of money, I'd invest in some of their squares - they are pretty expensive.

Measuring & Layout - 1281 Square


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

This is tempting . Good find Ray


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

That's pretty neat.

Somewhere, I read about a guy that made a bunch of dados using every set up he had...chippers and/or spacers. Then he labeled each one along with what was in each stack. 
Not as versatile but, not $169 either.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

RainMan:"Tempting"?? Definitely looks like a well thought out and Made-In-The-USA tool, that just might be handy at times. 

But -- and there always is a "but", I would definitely need to think 'bout this one. The dado set up fixture is US$69.99, but then I realized that the "Gap gauges" are extra or available as a for US$170.00 plus shipping. Would need to think just how often I would actually use it....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

so this means I toss my 5/8'' bolt. wing nut and fender washer...
and... leave the calipers in the drawer...

cool...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

New contest! 
An inexpensive DIY alternative to the Woodpecker package?
It can't end up costing _more_ than the commercial model.
Cheap digital/analog calipers are a given.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> New contest!
> An inexpensive DIY alternative to the Woodpecker package?
> It can't end up costing _more_ than the commercial model.
> Cheap digital/analog calipers are a given.


So basically, you're saying "think of something FOR ME to invent" :wink:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, Ray...Woodpecker's makes some really neat stuff...but out of my reach...

Obviously these one time runs must be profitable, although I can't imagine how. There must be a following out there...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> New contest!
> An inexpensive DIY alternative to the Woodpecker package?
> It can't end up costing _more_ than the commercial model.
> Cheap digital/analog calipers are a given.


For a second I thought you were going to say "it has to end up costing MORE"...PHEW...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> New contest!
> An inexpensive DIY alternative to the Woodpecker package?
> It can't end up costing _more_ than the commercial model.
> Cheap digital/analog calipers are a given.


Actually I have one to , but never thought to use it for the dado blades


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> New contest!
> An inexpensive DIY alternative to the Woodpecker package?
> It can't end up costing _more_ than the commercial model.
> Cheap digital/analog calipers are a given.


5/8'' bolt, wing nut and fender washer...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm wondering if the teeth line up properly in order to use a caliper, plus you have to make sure there straight and not on an angle


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a couple of Woodpecker items, one the router table plate, which is very heavy duty and has a twist lock insert. I love it!

The other is a table saw setup gauge. There are lots of ways to do what this does, but this is the most accurate and easiest to use of all the gauges and methods I've tried.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I have that same dial gauge as the one in the first pic you posted Tom. I use it to check the run out on my fence and blade . Quite happy with it


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

I have some of their squares and layout tools, and really like them. However some of their stuff (like this dado thing) seem a little over the top. I have always used a caliper without any problems, but I prefer to make dados with a router. My lovely wife gave me this: KM-1 Kerfmaker - Bridge City Tool Works for Christmas, haven't used it yet, but it seems a lot easier to use than the Woodpeckers tool. Don't tell my wife, I told her that is was the perfect gift.:wink:


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

It seems to me every time I look at a wood working add, there is always a new jig, a bettter jig and some new wrinkle to make Dados better, quicker and easier. I am.not saying this is bad, but with this one, someone is always trying to make the wheel better. Only this time, it seems a bit pricy considering there is one on the market by Micro Jig. Sold on Amazon for $20.00. May not be as fancy, but sure works well. Take a look. Cute little thing too.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> Now if I had a boat load of money, I'd invest in some of their squares - they are pretty expensive.
> 
> Measuring & Layout - 1281 Square


I have one of the 1281 squares, nice piece of work - but. as you said, not cheap. I use a 12" aluminum Speed Square for Setting my track saw among other uses, and found that I was getting some inconsistent results. A quick check showed that all of the locating surfaces weren't at 90°. I found a small machine shop right down the road from me and they trued up the square for me pretty much according to the attached sketch - they set the square on one face, indicated the two outer 90° surfaces as close as they could get them and then skimmed all 3 locating surfaces true. Flipped it over, reindicated to the two outer 90° surfaces already cut and skimmed the final (inner edge) surface. When I got there to pick it up, they still had the part in the CMM and showed me the indications of the surfaces - dead nuts. So I got a very nice, and absolutely true, Speed Square for the cost of the part plus $25 - a real bargain.

The last two photos show the Speed Square (and 1281 too) hooked over the edge of the saw table to check the inner surfaces against each other.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> New contest!
> An inexpensive DIY alternative to the Woodpecker package?
> It can't end up costing _more_ than the commercial model.
> Cheap digital/analog calipers are a given.


Someone on You Tube will make one out of (scrap Wood). Scrap is all they have. :grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...Scrap is all they have. "
Ouch!

Just to clarify my caliper reference. I meant for measuring the object the dado is supposed to fit; measuring the thickness of the dado stack with a caliper is a bit problematic. For starters, I'm not sure that measuring across a single tooth to tooth distance is all that accurate(?).


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, Frank; that Micro Jig device is slick!
MATCHFIT Videos - MICROJIG - Work Smarter
Not really $20 if you need to buy the clamps as well, but definitely affordable. It's a great solution for small pieces but not sure I'd want to make multiple passes on larger plywood panels, or long lumber.
Clever idea, eliminating the accurate dado stack and simply controlling the width of the cut.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well mines ordered . Ships July 2017 . Sheeesh , I may have my garage insulated before it arrives . 

Just kidding regarding the insulation


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

The woodpecker stuff looks to me like it is intended for the well heeled gadget collector. Anodized or not, aluminum wears too fast to hold the precision they claim for long. The design innovations they offer aren't particularly compelling to me for general shop work and at the prices they ask the possible time savings with for instance the dado setup jig would take me several lifetimes to amortise. Plus, then I'd have to find a place to keep the thing.

My amana dado stack has a chart with it showing sizes in increments of a few thousandths, plus shim thicknesses. Not a lot of guesswork involved.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Notice how the measurement scribes appear to line up pretty good at (WP) 2" and the Speed Square 1 3/4"...but as you progress up each, the alignment slowly changes. If things are as they appear, this is a good example of variations in measuring equipment..


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

If you think Woodpecker's tools are "pricey", look at Bridge City:

Tools - Bridge City Tool Works

Then there is the discontinued tools listing -- Discontinued Tools - Other Products - Bridge City Tool Works

Speaking from personal experience, Bridge City will sell with very quickly for a considerable price on the used-tools-for-sale sites. Bridge City seems to have acquired a "cult" following among tool collectors and users. 

Same with Fe$tool (AKA Festool)....


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Bay City Prices, Ray Newman. Yes Bay City, makes Woodpecker's prices look like they belong in the five and dime store.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ray , you gotta quit findimg these cool tools . It arrived today and it cost me $275 after the shipping and exchange , then another $105 when Purolater showed up at my door . 
$380 total for a $170 purchase ? This is why I'm kind of reluctant to buy a cnc router table , as it always doubles by the time the smoke clears . Actually in this case it surpassed doubling :|

Oh well , your only here once lol


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

vchiarelli;Dan - I get a ton of email from Woodpeckers - a lot of their products seem well-made but it also seems they're always reinventing the wheel. Now if I had a boat load of money said:


> Measuring & Layout - 1281 Square[/url]



Exactly! Their stuff is so nice I'd love to have a lot of it but I just can't spend that kind of money. Some day I'll buy something from them.

Bryan


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Rick, I guess the $105 is for the free-trade agreement charges... Ouch!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TenGees said:


> Rick, I guess the $105 is for the free-trade agreement charges... Ouch!


Yes I can hardly imagine how bad it will be when your pull out of the nafta , maybe triple for everything? 
I typically I have to allow for double on anything shipped . CNCROUTERPARTS has the 4x4 pro at $4,200 , so it's going to cost my around 8K for that , then I have to source electronics.
We had a tariff put on our drywall , so 5/8" went from $7 a sheet to $22.50 . After drywalling the garage , I doubt I'll be looking at a cnc anytime soon


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm really hoping this jig from woodpecker works out , as I hate readjusting my dado stack over and over again to get it right . This may be worth its weight in gold


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I've got a better dado set but recently I grabbed my old 'wobbler'. One thing that's nice about those is the ease of adjustment... you only have to loosen the nut, not take it off.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TenGees said:


> I've got a better dado set but recently I grabbed my old 'wobbler'. One thing that's nice about those is the ease of adjustment... you only have to loosen the nut, not take it off.


Paul , my dado has a bunch of blades , but you get it close , then the main head is like a combination lock , as each time it clicks changes it by so many thousandth . 
Same as you , I loosen the nut and turn the knob . 
Would be nice to nail it right off the hop though


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That looks like a beauty, Rick. I'd like that.


----------

